# Seatbelt did not lock up in n minor fender bender



## KimJoys (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi I need help big time I was hit by a car that ran the stop sign her air bags deployed her car spun all the way around had to be towed off. my car hardly moved the airbags did not deploy and my seat belt did not stay locked up. I drove my car away minor damages she was found at fault but the police officer who did not see the crash ticketed me for no seatbelt and I’m mad because I did have my belt on so I need help here bad I’m going to court over this so since it was minor crash for me and my airbag did not open up my seatbelts have sensors in them so there was no reason for them to lock am I right I know my seatbelt was on an this cop is full of himself he doesn’t know everything and I know I’m right please all the opinions I can get on this would be helpful I go to court June 8rh please help


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

KimJoys said:


> Hi I need help big time I was hit by a car that ran the stop sign her air bags deployed her car spun all the way around had to be towed off. my car hardly moved the airbags did not deploy and my seat belt did not stay locked up. I drove my car away minor damages she was found at fault but the police officer who did not see the crash ticketed me for no seatbelt and I’m mad because I did have my belt on so I need help here bad I’m going to court over this so since it was minor crash for me and my airbag did not open up my seatbelts have sensors in them so there was no reason for them to lock am I right I know my seatbelt was on an this cop is full of himself he doesn’t know everything and I know I’m right please all the opinions I can get on this would be helpful I go to court June 8rh please help


Good luck with this. Did you ask the cop what was his basis for claiming you did not have your seatbelt on? AFAIK....airbags can be deployed based on a variety of sensors...which I thought were primarily in the bumpers...but I am no expert. If the cop is claiming your seatbelt wasn't on...how would he know? Simply because airbags did not deploy. Not a valid conclusion. IT would seem to me that a design that would only deploy airbags based solely on a seat belt sensor would be fairly limiting. Stick to your guns on this. Maybe go to a dealer and discuss the nature of the accident with a tech who could help inform you as to what happened in terms of what your car did or did not do...and give basis to support your claim. Lastly....sentences please.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

piste said:


> If the cop is claiming your seatbelt wasn't on...how would he know? Simply because airbags did not deploy. Not a valid conclusion. IT would seem to me that a design that would only deploy airbags based solely on a seat belt sensor would be fairly limiting. Stick to your guns on this.


Second that. Any notion that the bags or belt pretensioners "should have" deployed is unsupportable. The Bag Brain (ACU) has four different sensors it uses to determine that an impact was severe enough to warrant deployment. There's a Crash Zone Sensor in the front bumper and a Satellite Sensor in each B-pillar, their job is to measure impact severity. Then there's a 3-axis accelerometer built into the Bag Brain that can determine yaw and roll to calculate the degree of threat to the occupants of each seat and which bags will help. Put simply, if nothing deployed then the Bag Brain determined the impact severity and direction were not severe enough to hurt you, and that the normal inertia reel function in the seatbelt was enough to protect you without blowing the pretensioners. This should in fact indicate to an observer that your belt was _on_, not off. Stick to your guns!


----------



## KimJoys (Apr 27, 2021)

piste said:


> Good luck with this. Did you ask the cop what was his basis for claiming you did not have your seatbelt on? AFAIK....airbags can be deployed based on a variety of sensors...which I thought were primarily in the bumpers...but I am no expert. If the cop is claiming your seatbelt wasn't on...how would he know? Simply because airbags did not deploy. Not a valid conclusion. IT would seem to me that a design that would only deploy airbags based solely on a seat belt sensor would be fairly limiting. Stick to your guns on this. Maybe go to a dealer and discuss the nature of the accident with a tech who could help inform you as to what happened in terms of what your car did or did not do...and give basis to support your claim. Lastly....sentences please.


Thank you i am going to go to the dealership and talk with there mechanic and the cop's reason of why he gave me he ticket was because my seatbelt had not locked up, but I did not even hit my breaks my air bag did not deploy the other person who collided with me she did slam on her breaks and the side and front airbag did deploy in her car she was traveling at a higher rate of speed she ran the stop sign I had stopped at the stop sign so was just a little over half way through the intersection so I was going slow my car is all wheel drive she was in a Volkswagen, my car barley moved at all, Her's spun all the way around till she was facing the other way she was at fault not I. My seatbelts have sensors in them so if its not a bad wreck and you have them on then they sense that and no airbag deploys and the belt does not stay locked if I had not had my seatbelt on then my bags would of deployed. And there is no way this cop knows every car specifics about every car plus I've been wearing a seatbelt longer than he's been alive, he's been a cop for 3 years and just recently sign to the car accident division


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

KimJoys said:


> My seatbelts have sensors in them so if its not a bad wreck and you have them on then they sense that and no airbag deploys and the belt does not stay locked *if I had not had my seatbelt on then my bags would of deployed*.


That's exactly right. Like we said, stick to your guns.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just to add: the circumstances (or, better, "algorithms") required to which the controller will deploy/not deploy are almost never released to the public by the manufacturer. It would potentially open them up to countless lawsuits.


----------



## KimJoys (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi everyone just wanted to thank you all for your input it helped me out a lot. I was so prepared for court to knock this cop socks off and LOL he was a no show, but the judge dismissed it without prejudice meaning if he wants, he can refile it and I will have to go to court over it again. Stupid on their part if they do, I am prepared to go toe to toe with this cop. All they do is harassed me I got a dirty cop in trouble not meaning to I had no idea he was not an honest cop I was just covering my own butt. Had he not been crooked, he would have not got in trouble it is not my fault he chooses to break the law he is supposed to uphold. That’s the long and short of it Thanks again for all your help. God Bless


----------

